

Show HN: Upload a photo of food and get calorie info in real time - kuwachi
http://www.foodsnap.mobi/

======
kuwachi
As you can imagine, the problem of getting nutrition information from food is
a really difficult problem, so we are breaking it into chunks.

For our first phase, we are using user input to provide a baseline of
nutrition information. Some people don't want to use the existing apps which
require you to select an item from an auto dropdown, then select the quantity.

For our second phase however, we are doing what you said. With the image and
input data, we are training our artificial intelligence system to see if it
can fix user entries, or at least provide a 'guess' of ingredients for the
user.

Some interesting solutions we have seen from Harvard research papers is to get
an image, then generate vector image shapes. With the image shapes, we can
access portion size + the caption and fix that.

------
LinaLauneBaer
At first I thought that there is some kind of "food recognition" going on but
after watching the video I was a little bit disappointed... It seems to me
that you are not doing anything interesting with the image... or are you using
the image + input from the user to train some kind of artificial intelligence
that can recognise food?

